# do pigeons hate....



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

do pigeons hate being in the rain?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Armin, no - they just love it! The way our aviary is set up they don't get direct rain on them because of the roof but anytime it rains you can see them lined up at the outer edge of the aviaries, wings uplifted, hoping to catch a few drops.
I wish they had a place (like Treesa's) to just be out in the open but right now they can't.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

They LOVE the rain - although they must be able to shelter when need be!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

armin369 said:


> do pigeons hate being in the rain?


Nope...not if they want a bath! LOL


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They just love a shower. Only yesterday on my balcony, the pigeons were bathing in the big 'tub' I put out for them. Soon after, it started to rain - and some of them got up onto the railing and sat there getting wet all over again 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi armin,

We had quite a few showers yesterday, and alot of my pigeons came out to enjoy it, lifting their wings up. When the rain gets to be a terrential down- pour they usually go inside. Some of them will sit inside their pool, they like both rain and shower.  


Maggie,

I really enjoy having the open aviary, but we are going to cover it should the bird flu rear its ugly head around here.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Today was not a "shower day", but all my pigeons perked up when the sprayer was cleaning the bottom of their cages. Thet all got treated to another shower. Wings up, to the right! Wings up, to the left! It is great to watch. 

I have plexiglass squares that are destined for my future aviary on to of their cages when they are set on the big table outdoors under the tree. One can never be to careful.I am intending to use the squares as removeable panes on a track for cool days, but I will insure the attached aviary is covered as well.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Like everyone said , they like the showers. But not flying in rain.


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

oh man pigeons love the rain. they can never get enough water, especially on a hot hot hot summer day. as long as i have a bath with water on sitting on the aviary they will bathe anytime they like. as soon as i got thw water hose spraying water over the aviery and they hear the sound of rain they all come out and put their wings up and clean themselves. ive also given them a bath in the winter. after a long long wait for summer i tried it this past winter. no matter how cold it was they all got in the lilo tub and were splashing away.now i don tknow if that is good for them.but the water is warm and i have heat lamps in there and its well covered so its not as cold like outside.but they sure do love it.


----------

